# Bosch 1611EVS Adapter Needed



## jteddy (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a nice Bosch 1611EVS router but I can't seem to find a bushing/adapter. I'm also looking for an Owner's Manual and parts diagram. I'm hoping this forum will help me in my search. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Jerry.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jteddy said:


> I have a nice Bosch 1611EVS router but I can't seem to find a bushing/adapter. I'm also looking for an Owner's Manual and parts diagram. I'm hoping this forum will help me in my search. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Jerry - welcome to the forum
The newer Bosch routers take an adapter, part RA1126, to accept guide bushings. I had to google an image of the 1611 and I don't think it will fit, at least not willingly. Another option may be to go with a unversal type base plate that does take bushings. This one will fit most anything:
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
It uses a pretty neat turnlock system to just twist the bushings in and out and includes an adapter for the porter cable style threaded bushings.
Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, you are looking for Bosch part number RA1110. Bosch has these in stock for about $16. You will find the manual in our router reference section under Bosch.


----------

